# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Ik wil afslankpillen
Hallo iedereen,
is er hier iemand die mij kan helpen aan afslankpillen, er mogen gerust amfetamines of een beetje speed inzitten.
Laat het mij weten, ik wil snel 10 kilo verliezen! :-[

----------


## mickey

Hallo gast.

Ik denk niet dat amfetamines of speed de oplossing is voor je om af te slanken. Ik kan je wel helpen aan afslankcapsules met een energieleverende werking, doe tevens een klein beetje eetlustremmend werken. Je kunt een gratis proefpakketje + informatie bij me bestellen voor drie dagen om het uit te proberen, maar mail me dan wel even je leeftijd, lengte en gewicht.

Groetjes Mickey ([email protected]).

----------

hallo gast

Als je wilt afslanken doe dat dan op een gezonde manier,maar zeker niet met drugs of amfetamines.
Er bestaan genoeg van die afslankclubs met zeer goede resultaten(en je zal zeker geen honger hebben hoor).

succes

----------


## monica van veen

Hoi .....

Ik wil mickey even bedanken want door de afslankpillen die ik via haar heb,kan ik alles weer aan.Dankzij deze pillen heb weer volop energie en daar bij ook nog gewichtsverlies.Nu ben ik zo enthousiast geworden over dit produkt dat ik ook andere dit gevoel wil geven.
Monica
[email protected]

----------


## Christel

Hi!

Ik kan het helemaal begrijpen dat je soms gewoon af wilt vallen en hoe maakt dan niet uit. Sporten kan zooo lang duren dat je't gewoon zat wordt en je dan toch weer aankomt.
Ik kan je Stackers aanraden omdat het je eetlust remt, energie geeft en doet afslanken als een trein.
Maar ik kan je vertellen dat je hartkloppingen krijgt, dat je ontzettend opgewonden(onrustig) gaat voelen en dat je slaapeloosheid ervaart.
Wees dus op je hoede en combineer dit het liefst met veel vitamnines en daarbij vooral ijzer!

----------


## mickey

Hoi Christel.

Hou rekening met de samenstelling en de dosering van de ingrediënten. Vaak geven dezelfde ingrediënten in een lagere dosering hetzelfde afslank resultaat, maar minder last van bijwerkingen.

Voor mij is een halve capsule vaak al voldoende om me beter te voelen (gebruik ze niet om af te slanken), maar voor iets meer energie. 

Ik adviseer zelf mensen altijd de laagst mogelijke dosering, mits dat goed gaat. Als je minder nodig hebt, moet je minder gebruiken, daar voel je je zelf ook vaak prettiger bij.

Groetjes Mickey.  :Wink: 

Vergeet er nooit bij te vertellen dat niet iedereen bep. producten mag gebruiken, denk aan mensen met hoge bloeddruk, suikerziekte,zwangerschap en borstvoeding, gebruik van medicijnen enz. Zelf stuur ik altijd VOOR een bestelling eerst een lijst met de ingrediënten en een 3-daags proefpakketje, waarin ook duidelijk staat wie de producten niet mogen gebruiken......erg belangrijk!!!!!

----------


## Erica

:Wink: Nu, dit is tenminste nog een eerlijke voorlichting op dit gebied. Je hebt ze erbij, die raden je van alles aan maar houden geen rekening met de gezondheids toestand van personen. En dat is bij jou Mickey beslist niet het geval. Maar ik vind dat ook wel een beetje de verantwoordelijkheid van de persoon zelf. Als je iets niet zeker weet moet je er ook niet aan beginnen en anders eerst overleggen met je arts. Vooral dat met die hartkloppingen, vind ik eng.
Groeten, Erica.  :Wink:

----------


## gast

hoi
ik heb stackers 3.de eerste week haalde ik wat uit de capsules om zo geen hartkloppingen te krijgen en er aan te wennen.na die week gewoon 1 "s ochtends en dan heb ik er geen hartkloppingen meer van.en ook geen slapeloosheid omdat ze tegen die tijd zijn uitgewerkt.gebruik ze 3 weken dan 3 weken niet en zo door.ben nu 15 kilo kwijt,natuurlijk ook minder eten en geen vette dingen en gezond eten.heb ze gewoon bij een winkel gekocht.

----------


## leen

WAT ZIJN LAXEERPILLEN
IS HET HETZELFDE ALS AFSLANKPILLEN,,
GROET

----------


## Maria

;D Nee toch Leen ;D Da,s weer wat anders!  :Wink: 
Maria  :Wink:

----------


## leen

ja maar wat zijn laxeerpillen dan?? En kan je daarvan afvallen? want veel meisjes nemen dat om af te vallen , kan dat??en waar kun je zoiets halen?
groet

----------


## Maria

Beste Leen

Laxeerpillen kun je gewoon bij de drogist of apotheek kopen en je gebruikt ze eigenlijk als je veel last hebt van verstoppingen. M.a.w als je niet goed kan poepen.

Maar sommigen gaan het ook gebruiken om af te vallen omdat als je deze pillen inneemt, vaker naar de wc moet en dus vanzelf afvalt. Maar je darmen worden er dan wel lui door en kan je op het laatst niet meer normaal poepen.

Dus ik zou het als ik jou was maar niet gebruiken. Ga maar minder eten en veel sporten , val je ook mee af.
Groetjes Maria.  :Wink:

----------


## mickey

Hoi.......

En laten we niet vergeten dat je in eerste instantie alleen gewicht verliest, omdat je darmen leeg zijn. Daarnaast heb je met gebruik van (teveel) laxeermiddelen nog een nadeel en dat is dat je lichaam geen voedingsstoffen meer binnen krijgt uit de voeding die je (dus niet meer goed verwerkt).

Dit kan ervoor zorgen dat je haar gaat uitvallen, je menstruatie (indien aanwezig) stop (met als gevolg dat je geen kinderen meer kunt krijgen), je nagels sneller zullen breken enz. enz. enz.

Mocht je dan ooit weer beslissen om te stoppen met de laxeermiddelen, kom je natuurlijk 10 x zo snel aan als daarvoor, omdat je lichaam meteen alles gaat opslaan om weer reserves op te bouwen.

Dus......denk er nog even overna!!!!!

Groetjes van Mickey.  :Wink:

----------


## mickey

PS: Ik spreek uit ervaring en heb spijt als haren op mijn hoofd dat ik er ooit aan begonnen ben. 

Nu, 5 jaar later ben ik op goed gewicht. Heeft me heel veel moeite gekost om mijn spijsvertering weer goed op de rails te krijgen. Heeft me nog meer moeite gekost om te stoppen met die troep, maar het moest wel, omdat ik niet meer normaal kon functioneren.

Zal altijd iedereen afraden om met laxeermiddelen te beginnen, tenzij iemand last heeft van obstipatie natuurlijk, maar dan nog in mate gebruiken.

Hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt.
Veel succes ermee.

Mickey.  :Wink:

----------


## Maria

:Smile:  Hoi allemaal.

Heel goed weergegeven van je Mickey! Dus Leen, ik weet niet niet of het voor jezelf bedoelt was maar als jij ook DIE Leen bent met dat haarprobleem zou ik er maar helemaal niet aan beginnen.

Want zoals Mickey zegt, er zitten veel neveneffecten aan laxeer middelen, waaronder dus ook haarverlies. Gebruik het dus alleen als het noodzakelijk is. 

Groeten van Maria.

----------


## I Rozenberg

Hallo,
Ik weet een gezonde en verantwoorde manier van afslanken.
Geen laxeertabletten en anderen troep.
Dit is een volwaardige maaltijdvervanger. Je krijgt daarmee alle vitamines binnen die je nodig hebt.
Geen last van jojo effect.
Meer weten? mail: [email protected]

----------


## Marie

Maaltijden vervangen is nooit gezond.
als je daarna weer gewoon eet staat je lichaam op de spaarstand.
Met als gevolg dat je weer als een gek aan komt.
Kun je weer overnieuw beginnen.

----------


## I Rozenberg

Naast deze maaltijdvervangers die ik ken mag je gewoon je normale warme maaltijd eten. Wanneer je eenmaal op je streefgewicht bent dan kun je weer normaal eten.

----------


## Marja

Ik zit er ook over te denken om Stackers te gaan gebruiken maar het idee dat je er extra hertkloppingen van krijgt boezemt mij toch wat angst in. Het laatste wat ik wil is een hartaanval krijgen.
Het klinkt misschien raar maar ik ga hierdoor toch twijfelen.
Zijn er meer mensen met dit probleem?

----------


## nikki

ik begin dus aardig gebruik te maken van laxeertabletten..en voor even lijkt het allemaal super..
maar als ik wat info bekijk er over en zo lees ik er steeds meer over dat het heel slecht voor je is!!

maar vind er moeilijk om er mee te stoppen want vind dieet erg moeilijk.
tenminste als ik slecht in mn vel zit

weet jij misschien waar ik een site kan vinden die alle bijwerkingen over laxeertabletten??
zoniet toch bendankt!!

ga mn best doen er van af te blijven..

nikki

----------


## Gastjeee

Weet iemand hoe ik aan laxeermiddelen kan komen? of krijg ik die alleen mee met een doktersadvies? en Waar kan ik laxeermiddelen kopen?
Reageer a.u.b. zo snel mogelijk. Alvast bedankt!

----------


## mickey

> Hallo gast.
> 
> Ik denk niet dat amfetamines of speed de oplossing is voor je om af te slanken. Ik kan je wel helpen aan afslankcapsules met een energieleverende werking, doe tevens een klein beetje eetlustremmend werken. Je kunt een gratis proefpakketje + informatie bij me bestellen voor drie dagen om het uit te proberen, maar mail me dan wel even je leeftijd, lengte en gewicht.
> 
> Groetjes Mickey ([email protected]).


"Beste afslankers".

Graag wil ik nog een keertje van me laten horen, nu ruim 2 jaar na bovenstaand berichtje.
Aangezien ik ineens weer een heleboel reacties krijg, lijkt het me een goed idee om te vertellen dat ik sinds een 1,5 jaar niet meer werk met afslankproducten en voedingssupplementen. Ik verstrek dan ook geen 3-daagse proefpakketjes meer.

Toch wens ik iedereen die wil afslanken heel veel succes en ik hoop dat jullie kiezen voor de juiste manier, dus niet met laxeermiddelen enz, want ik schrik dan toch als ik reacties zie in de veronderstelling dat ze voorgaande berichtjes wel hebben gelezen. Maargoed, ieder zijn eigen keuze.

Groetjes Mickey.

----------


## meisje13

heey ik ben 13 en wil afslankpillen kan dat ook want ik wil heel snel afvallen ik weeg 55 kilo en ben 1.64 lang , kan ik ook afslankpillen krijgen of ben ik te jong ? groetjes

----------


## daantjeja

Hoi mickey.
Ik wil ook graag wat kilootjes kwijt.
Zou je na mij ook zon proefpakketje kunnen sturen.

Groetjes marleen

----------


## Agnes574

Marleen,
Als je enkele posts naar boven gaat kun je lezen dat die Mickey geen proefpakketjes meer verdeelt!

Groetjes Agnes

----------


## kellysylvana

Beste Daantje, zie hier, Mickey doet geen afslankpillen meer!

Citaat van Mickey!

"Beste afslankers".

Graag wil ik nog een keertje van me laten horen, nu ruim 2 jaar na bovenstaand berichtje.
Aangezien ik ineens weer een heleboel reacties krijg, lijkt het me een goed idee om te vertellen dat ik sinds een 1,5 jaar niet meer werk met afslankproducten en voedingssupplementen. Ik verstrek dan ook geen 3-daagse proefpakketjes meer.

Toch wens ik iedereen die wil afslanken heel veel succes en ik hoop dat jullie kiezen voor de juiste manier, dus niet met laxeermiddelen enz, want ik schrik dan toch als ik reacties zie in de veronderstelling dat ze voorgaande berichtjes wel hebben gelezen. Maargoed, ieder zijn eigen keuze.

Groetjes Mickey.

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Meisje13, 

In mijn ogen ben je nog veel te jong om te beginnen met afslankpillen, ik neem aan dat je laxeerpillen bedoeld? 
Naast dat je te jong ben raad ik iedereen af om te beginnen met laxeerpillen! Ze zijn heel gevaarlijk, je maakt je lichaam er werkelijk KAPOT van! Je kan beter op een gezonde manier proberen af te vallen!

Knuffel, 
Petra




> heey ik ben 13 en wil afslankpillen kan dat ook want ik wil heel snel afvallen ik weeg 55 kilo en ben 1.64 lang , kan ik ook afslankpillen krijgen of ben ik te jong ? groetjes

----------


## chlowser

hallo wat zyn stackers en waar haal je dat regina

----------


## linnn

Hallo chlowser,

Nooit aan stackers beginnen! Het is heel erg slecht voor je lichaam. Je kunt vooral erg veel last van hartkloppingen krijgen, maar ook zeer veel onrust en slappe/trillende armen en benen.
Zelf heb ik turbo slim tabletten in combinatie met de turboslim drank gebruikt. Bij mij heeft het goed geholpen. En uiteraard gezonde voeding en voldoende beweging. (hoe moeilijk dat soms ook is...)

Succes

----------


## esm

Ik wil ook wel van die pillen
Ik ben 28 en woog eerst 64 normaal is dat maar ja dan krijg je een kind ik wil snel weer terug naar me gewicht ik ben trouwens 1.67 lang
groetjes

----------


## sietske763

hallo chlowser en esm,
die stackers tabletten zijn uit de handel gehaald, jaren geleden al, toen is er door een nieuwe geneesmiddelen wet de werkzame stof ephidrine verboden...
en dat zal echt niet zomaar zijn gedaan....ze waren echt heel slecht voor je gezondheid

----------


## xSpeedy

> Hallo iedereen,
> is er hier iemand die mij kan helpen aan afslankpillen, er mogen gerust amfetamines of een beetje speed inzitten.
> Laat het mij weten, ik wil snel 10 kilo verliezen! :-[


Speed is all you need om af te vallen.
Kan het weten, ben er 20 kilo door afgevalle. grtz

----------


## elissa

ik zou graag speed willen gebruiken om af te vallen
wie o wie kan mij helpen????

----------


## Oki07

Speed is verslavend en slecht voor je. Bovendien leer je er niet door wat "normaal" eten is. Probeer eens drie gezonde maaltijden per dag te eten en twee gezonde tussendoortjes. Daarnaast een half uur per dag bewegen, bv fietsen of lopen. Op die manier val je ook af. Het gaat misschien niet zo snel, maar het is wel blijvend.

----------


## Agnes574

Speed om af te vallen????????????
Doe normaal aub!!!!!!!!
Weet je wel dat daar gemalen glas en chemische produkten inzitten die zéér schadelijk voor je zijn?????!!!!

Gebruik je verstand aub en val op een gezonde en blijvende manier af!!
Sterkte en succes!

----------


## Imreb

Natuurlijk moet je nadenken als je *Stackers* gebruikt, maar dat ik natuurlijk met alles. Stackers zijn al meer dan 8 jaar lang de best verkochte vetverbranders in Amerika. Ik kwam laatst dit artikel tegen, best interessant verhaal over *Stackers* en vetverbranders.
http://www.body-supplies.nl/blog/vet...rbranders.html

----------


## sietske763

stackers werkte zo goed omdat er ephidrine inzat en die stof is verboden sind een aantal jaar, zit er nu dus niet meer in, dus dat wordt betalen en weinig afvallen

----------


## loesdewater

hoi allemaal

Ipv stackes, speed, laxeermiddel en al die meuk (sorry dat ik het zeg), kan je het beste aan een normale dieet plan houden (acai, Het Mentale Dieet Plan, etc). 
Ook al duurt het dan wat langer, het is veiliger en je weet dat het werkt.

x Loes

----------


## alexV

Ik heb ionamine pillen , stuur maar een e-mail , 20 stuks voor 50 euro !!
Dan val je 100 % 6 kilo in de week af !!

----------


## HansjeV

Volgens mij kan je gewoon afslankpillen bestellen op www.afslankpillenonline.nl toch? Vriend van mij heeft zn pillen daar gekocht. Capsiplex heette het volgens mij. De resultaten waren best goed.

----------


## Atleet

Als je niet kunt afslanken zonder pillen gaat het ook net werken met pillen.

----------


## fitvandaag

> Hallo iedereen,
> is er hier iemand die mij kan helpen aan afslankpillen, er mogen gerust amfetamines of een beetje speed inzitten.
> Laat het mij weten, ik wil snel 10 kilo verliezen! :-[


Lijkt me niet dat je hier moet zijn, zoek een illigaal drugs site op en koop die troep daar. Niet achteraf gaan zeuren dat ze zo slecht zijn voor je gezondheid.

10 kg is helemaal niet veel, als je werkelijk de wil hebt dan je kun je dat in 2 maanden zonder enige drugs ook bereiken.

----------


## fitvandaag

> stackers werkte zo goed omdat er ephidrine inzat en die stof is verboden sind een aantal jaar, zit er nu dus niet meer in, dus dat wordt betalen en weinig afvallen


Er werd schade aan de hartspier veroorzaakt, stackers verhoogden idd je stofwisseling je viel dus af zonder zelf iets te hoeven doen. 
Hedendaagse stackers doen weinig meer, werkzame stoffen hebben nu eenmaal bijwerkingen. Nu heb je weinig bijwerkingen maar ook geen stofwisselingsverhoging.

Clenbuterol doet dat ook.

Uiteindelijk natuurlijk allemaal ongezond, maar een volwassens mens mag zichzelf natuurlijk te gronde richten.

Ik korte tijd flink afvallen gaat naturel het meest makkelijk met een ketogeen dieet. Zeer laag in de koolhydraten, hoog in de proteine en goede vetten. Veel groente, maar ook hier alleen koolhydraatarme groenten en fruit is ook verboden.

Indien nodig met refeed momenten om je hormonhuishouding op gang te houden (leptine). Als je veel overgewicht hebt hoeft dat niet, een hoog vetpercentage zorgt voor voldoende leptine. Simpel gezegd, je lijf heeft zoveel energie dat het zich geen zorgen maakt over een energie tekort. 
Als je niet veel vet meet hebt, dan schiet je lijf wel in de stess.

----------


## Maria58292

Phen375 dieetpil - phen375.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## HJ Boersema

Ik ben zelf overtuigt door Dr. OZ om Rasberry Ketone afslankpillen te gebruiken. Nog te kort dag om te zeggen of ze werken maar het begin is positief! Stuur me een berichtje als je vragen hebt.

----------

